# On Special.....Cheap!



## sawhorseray (Jun 19, 2022)

An old geezer became very bored in retirement and decided to open a medical clinic.

He put a sign up outside that said: "Dr.Geezer's clinic. Get your treatment for $500, if not cured, get back $1,000."

Doctor "Young," who was positive that this old geezer didn't know beans about medicine, thought this would be a great opportunity to get $1,000. So he went to Dr. Geezer's clinic.

*Dr. Young:* "Dr. Geezer, I have lost all taste in my mouth. Can you please help me ??"

*Dr. Geezer:* "Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put 3 drops in Dr. Young's mouth."

*Dr. Young:* Aaagh !! -- "This is Gasoline!"

*Dr. Geezer:* "Congratulations! You've got your taste back. That will be $500."

Dr. Young gets annoyed and goes back after a couple of days figuring to recover his money.

*Dr. Young:* "I have lost my memory, I cannot remember anything."

*Dr. Geezer:* "Nurse, please bring medicine from box 22 and put 3 drops in the patient's mouth."

*Dr. Young:* "Oh, no you don't, -- that is Gasoline!"

*Dr. Geezer:* "Congratulations! You've got your memory back. That will be $500."

Dr. Young (after having lost $1000) leaves angrily and comes back after several more days.

*Dr. Young:* "My eyesight has become weak - I can hardly see anything!!!!

*Dr. Geezer:* "Well, I don't have any medicine for that so, here's your $1000 back." (giving him a $10 bill)

*Dr. Young:* "But this is only $10!

*Dr. Geezer:* "Congratulations! You got your vision back! That will be $500."


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 20, 2022)

Loved them!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 20, 2022)

LOL!!!!!! Had to send the one about wearing my clothes to my wife....I have no MY clothes anymore. 
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 20, 2022)

All LOL's!  I had to send the Facebook one to my Wife.  And as always that first one if superb.  Thanks for getting this week off to a good start.  Always appreciated and needed.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 20, 2022)

Love the outdoor car show.  The direction of the flames is brilliant!!
Gary


----------



## robrpb (Jun 20, 2022)

Ray, I can't decide between "Worst photographer ever" or "Best sand sculpture ever." They're both real funny.

Rob


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 20, 2022)

Good ones! I couldn’t choose between “Serious mental issues” and “soup bowl”


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2022)

LOL---Poor Rusty!!

Thanks Ray!

Bear


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 21, 2022)

Thank you for all the work you put into collecting these.  I look forward to a good laugh or three every time.  I appreciate it


----------

